#ubuntu-tw 2011-03-28
<lenage> hi
<lenage>  /exit
<Lenny> ???????????
<Lenny> !!!!!!!!!!!
<Guest79281> ???????????
<Guest79281> !!!!!!!!!!!
#ubuntu-tw 2011-03-29
<HugoKuo_> 有辦法把ext4 轉成 ext3嗎
#ubuntu-tw 2011-03-30
<zhenbeiju55> 我來了
<zhenbeiju55> 沒人歡迎嗎
<byonk> @~@
<zhenbeiju55> byonk, 剛看見你的消息
<zhenbeiju55> 我的電腦升級了，，，，沒有簡體中文了。。。
<byonk> 為什麼阿!~
<zhenbeiju55> 老師統一升級的，，，直接復制他的系統
<zhenbeiju55> 就什麽都沒有了 。。
<byonk> @@!
<byonk> 升到哪裡阿!~
<zhenbeiju55> 不知道 開機的時候沒有仔細看
<zhenbeiju55> 你會編程嗎  
<byonk> 阿~
<byonk> 寫的怎樣了 !
<zhenbeiju55> 怎麽把控制台輸出的結果保存到文本文檔裏面 ，
<zhenbeiju55> 在網上沒有搜到方法，，@@好像有個 我看不懂
<zhenbeiju55> 用java
<byonk> 老師有教嗎~
<zhenbeiju55> 老師出的題，還沒有開始講
<byonk> 喔!~
<byonk> 我也不大懂!  windows的 我更不懂!囧~
<zhenbeiju55> 你主要會的是什麽方面的 ，， 我想給自己的安桌手機換一個啟動的背景圖片 ，，，網上也沒有搜到結果
<zhenbeiju55> 現在在ubuntu 裏面
<byonk> 你說的控制台是哪裡的控制台!
<zhenbeiju55> 就是ubutnu的   在控制台裏面運行java程序 ~
<byonk> haha~ 不太懂 java~
<zhenbeiju55> 運行java程序的時候會在控制台輸出一句話，把這句話同時保存到文檔裏面
<byonk> orz
<zhenbeiju55> 。。。
<zhenbeiju55> 網上也沒有答案…
<byonk> 我只自學過 C language~
<byonk> ORZ
<zhenbeiju55> 哦  。。  
<zhenbeiju55> 你為什麽使用linux的系統呢  
<zhenbeiju55> 怎麽不用win的系統
<byonk> 怎這麼問~
<zhenbeiju55> 我覺得一般情況下只有高手采用ubuntu系統的&……
<zhenbeiju55> 才
<byonk> 我的第一台電腦 在ubuntu 還沒出來時~ 就有用過 Mandriva
<Kandu> zhenbeiju55: 用 tee 吧。比如 echo "hi" | tee 文檔名   這樣就能在控制台輸出 "hi" 的同時把 "hi" 存到 文檔名 里
<byonk> Kandu, GJ
<Kandu> 把 echo "hi" 換成那個 java 程式就行吧。(我猜的) 
<byonk> 阿~我的意思是 我的第一台電腦的OS是 Mandriva 囧~
<zhenbeiju55> 恩  我試試找找echo的API  謝謝阿
<zhenbeiju55> Kandu, echo是控制輸出的語句嗎？  剛才離開了一小會
<zhenbeiju55> java裏面好像沒有echo的命令~ 
<ChuSiang> system.out.println("String");
<ChuSiang> 看來要同時輸出要改用其他的函式 XD
<zhenbeiju55> 這個方法可以輸出 但是不能保存到文檔裏面~
<ChuSiang> zhenbeiju55: 這邊有中文的 api - http://drx.tw/javaapi/
<zhenbeiju55> 我有~~   不會看……               @@
<ChuSiang> 我想想，很久沒找了 XD
<zhenbeiju55> 有沒有可以操作文本文檔的命令 可以先在java裏面操作文本文檔，然後在文本文檔裏面保存，然後再輸出
<zhenbeiju55> 就不用直接 輸出加保存了
<ChuSiang> 看不懂本文跟控制台 XD
<zhenbeiju55> 你在運行java的程序的時候是不是會有一句system.out.println("123243214")差不多的一句話，  ”123123“就會出現在控制台，同時要保存它在一個文檔裏面，
<byonk> zhenbeiju55, 直接拍下來 看看吧~
<zhenbeiju55> 等等 我給你們看看老師的原來的題目~
<zhenbeiju55> 29.编写一个Java程序，能够将表示学生信息(Student包含属性编号，姓名，年龄，专业)保存在student.txt文本文件中public void saveToFile(Student stu)。并实现从文件中查询学生信息的方法public List&lt;Student&gt; getFromFile(String path)。
<zhenbeiju55> 主要難的是怎麽在java裏面操作文本文件。
<zhenbeiju55> 我看看API 吧  好像會看了 呵呵 
<zhenbeiju55> 謝謝大家哦
<zhenbeiju55> 好像找到命令了  就是不知道怎麽使用~~  得讓老師教了~
<zhenbeiju55> fileOutputStream(File flie)
<ChuSiang> zhenbeiju55: 好像還得寫個 array 才能實作出 public list ?
<zhenbeiju55> 不知道 不過老師演示過array   還是不會用，等老師明天講解吧，同學都不會……
<byonk> zhenbeiju55, 那今晚把它搞出來吧!!!~
<ChuSiang> zhenbeiju55: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1995696/ex_Psychological.java
<ChuSiang> 這是以前大二寫的習題，裡面有 array 的部份，我現在也得想一下了 XD
<ChuSiang> zhenbeiju55: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1995696/ex_Psychological_faulty.java
<ChuSiang> 換個版本好了，印象中有之前轉碼失敗的版本
<zhenbeiju55> 恩  ~~  我看看 謝謝哦 ~ 
<zhenbeiju55> 網頁打不開~~  可能是我們這裏有限制~  我明天好好學~  呵呵
<ChuSiang> 這是個檔案，直接下載唄
<zhenbeiju55> 網頁錯誤 一直打不開~~  
<zhenbeiju55> 刷新好幾次了
<zhenbeiju55> 我先回宿舍了，各位88 晚安
#ubuntu-tw 2011-03-31
<byonk> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_tXcRYOYZ0&feature=player_embedded
<zhenbeiju55> test
<zhenbeiju55> ..
<zhenbeiju55> 今天怎麽沒有人聊天呀
<extraymond> 我也這樣納悶ㄟ，可是我是第一次上來
<extraymond> 之前都不知道irc是幹麼的...
<zhenbeiju55> 呵呵 
<zhenbeiju55> 你是哪裏人呀
<zhenbeiju55> Irc 就是網絡聊天室
<extraymond> 是很古早以前的msn嗎？
<zhenbeiju55> 差不多吧~    
<zhenbeiju55> 這個是群聊的 ，誰都可以進來聊天的
<extraymond> 了解！
<extraymond> 要問東西也是這裡嗎？
<extraymond> 我是說如果啦
<zhenbeiju55> 是 ， 不過我也是新手~~ 
<zhenbeiju55> 這裏高手特多，嘿嘿 問了有人回答~ 
<zhenbeiju55> 還有一個#ubuntu-cn的頻道   也是中文的
<extraymond> 嗯～
<extraymond> 我覺得生活都快被ubuntu感染了
<extraymond> 喔～我是台北人
<extraymond> 在台南讀書
<extraymond_> 所以你是哪裡人呢？
<extraymond_> 想問一下，nautilus裡面的網路選項是本來就不能用嗎？
<extraymond_> 有人在嗎？
<zhenbeiju55> 恩
<zhenbeiju55> 我是陝西人。
<extraymond_> cool
<zhenbeiju55> 知道 陝西 嗎？
<zhenbeiju55> ~
<extraymond_> 好想是華中地區嗎？
<extraymond_> 很久沒有讀中國史地了...
<zhenbeiju55> 恩~~  我是鹹陽的，， 
<zhenbeiju55> 秦朝的首都~  哈哈
<extraymond_> 酷ㄟ～
<zhenbeiju55> 嘿嘿~
<extraymond_> 所以你多大呢？
<zhenbeiju55> 你們哪來好玩嗎？
<zhenbeiju55> 沒有什麽因為所以關系吧……      我22
<extraymond_> 所以是大哥囉！
<extraymond_> 我19
<extraymond_> 我們這還不錯吧～該有的都有
<zhenbeiju55> 哈哈
<zhenbeiju55> ……   
<extraymond_> 不該有的，眼不見為淨也差不多
<extraymond_> 對了
<extraymond_> 聽說你們那邊網路會封鎖的是真的假的啊？
<zhenbeiju55> ……  什麽叫不該有 。。。
<zhenbeiju55> 好像是真的 
<zhenbeiju55> 我從來沒有登錄過facebook
<zhenbeiju55> 登不上去。。
<extraymond_> 是登不上去嗎？
<extraymond_> 喔～
<zhenbeiju55> 有一段時間google也不能用
<extraymond_> 沒有google好滿麻煩的
<zhenbeiju55> 網頁根本打不開……
<zhenbeiju55> 有baidu
<extraymond_> 我有上過
<zhenbeiju55> www.baidu.com很好用 
<extraymond_> 只是感覺有些回覆挺無言的
<zhenbeiju55> 但是會屏蔽政府的負面新聞
<extraymond_> 道聽塗說的不少
<extraymond_> 嗯～
<zhenbeiju55> 呵呵
<extraymond_> 最近對「袁萌」這號人物有點興趣
<extraymond_> 他在你們眼裡是怎麼樣的人啊？
<zhenbeiju55> 是袁世凱嗎？
<extraymond_> 步步不～
<zhenbeiju55> 是誰呀~  
<extraymond_> http://blog.sina.com.cn/yuanmengblog
<extraymond_> 感覺挺有意思的老頭
<extraymond_> 阿～改天再聊吧～有緣在相會
<extraymond_> 我跟朋友去吃飯去了
<extraymond_> 掰掰啦
<zhenbeiju55> 恩
<zhenbeiju55> 88
#ubuntu-tw 2011-04-01
<yao_ziyuan> 求 flash 形式广播的台湾电台网址
<l135790w> 0..0
<l135790w> 晚上了～
#ubuntu-tw 2011-04-02
<HAO> 0.0
<HAO> 大家晚安阿~
<extraymond> 請問有人知道，為什麼登入之後，佈景主題會跑掉嗎？
<extraymond> 就是
<extraymond> 變成很醜很舊得那種
<extraymond> 過一陣子會好一點，可是nautilus還是醜醜的
#ubuntu-tw 2011-04-03
<Lee__> anybody here?
<rypervenche> Maybe :)
<rypervenche> Now he's not :/
<extraymond> 有人嗎？
#ubuntu-tw 2012-03-26
<acman> ubuntu-tw 已經到了要嗆背景拿戰績出來了喔
<FourDollars> acman: 哪裡看到的？
<FourDollars> acman: 喔~ 看到了~
<acman> FourDollars: 沒看到你參戰 :D
<FourDollars> acman: 沒空~
<FourDollars> acman: :P
<BlueT_> Orz
<gotmilk> 有人吗
<gotmilk> 啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
<BlueT_> y0
<BlueT_> gotmilk: 啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
<weijie> 有没有人在啊
<weijie> 有没有研究ANDROID
<BlueT_> 應該不少 XD
<BlueT_> 看『研究』的定義是如何
<weijie> 系统，不是应用
<weijie> ／msg
#ubuntu-tw 2012-03-27
<hugokuo> hi 大家好
<hugokuo> 前輩們
<hugokuo> 請問有辦法看到eth 的製造商跟型號嗎?
<hugokuo> 謝謝
<FourDollars> lspci -vvnnn
<hugokuo> thand
<hugokuo> 四塊錢大大 您怎麼什麼都知道@@
<FourDollars> 我的工作就是在處理所有 Ubuntu 安裝使用上的問題啊~
<hugokuo> 感謝您
<byonk> 因為四塊錢  有四個人!!
<byonk> 跑)!~
#ubuntu-tw 2012-03-29
<wayne__> 有没有人？
#ubuntu-tw 2012-03-30
<waynewang> 请问怎么用mplayer看在线视频呢？
<waynewang> 怎么用mplayer在线看视频？
<waynewang> 需要
<waynewang> 怎么用mplayer在线看视频？
<waynewang> 有人木有？
<wujie> 问问阿
<wujie> 大家好阿
<wujie> 我是大陆的，很高兴认识大家
<waynewang> 大陆哪里的
<wujie> http://imagebin.org/205951
<wujie> 我是江苏的
<wujie> 有没有QQ群阿
<waynewang> 不知道，我河北的
<waynewang> wujie hehe
<M0rrIsC> 請問大家是否在 11.10 有遇到視窗的 title bar 消失, 而且是當開啟 thunderbird 要寫新信件時才會消失的問題?
<M0rrIsC> 而且在 11.04 並沒有這樣的問題
<M0rrIsC> 拜大神很久還是找不到解法, 請教一下是否有人遇到相同的問題?
<kengyu> 是要移到上面才會出現？
#ubuntu-tw 2013-03-25
<JJ_> hello
#ubuntu-tw 2013-03-26
<ni291187> wagaru
<wagaru> who are you
#ubuntu-tw 2013-03-28
<hugokuo> good mornig
#ubuntu-tw 2013-03-30
<michael__> hi
<michael__> 請問12.10sever版本有圖形介面嗎
<laowhy> 大家好。有會英文的人嗎？我的中文不好
<serp_> sup
<laowhy> hey. i'm using ibus-pinyin to type chinese... but it doesn't work perfectly for traditional characters. i keep getting variant characters (裏 instead of 裡, 爲 instead of 為, 臺 instead of 台 etc.). is there a way to choose the regular ones instead of variants?
#ubuntu-tw 2013-03-31
<fox_> 有人？
#ubuntu-tw 2014-03-24
<rick_> Hi 大家,  假設我抓了 linux 3.13.3 回來做修改,  並且自己維護一個本地端的 repository 跟 server, 那當 3.13.7出來時, 有什麼比較好的方式可以把官方的 3.13.7 拉回來整合在自己正在改的 repository 嗎?
#ubuntu-tw 2014-03-27
<allan_> ddd
<allan_> anybody can help me ??
<allan_> 有人能幫我嗎
<allan_> 請問我用Ubuntu desktop 要架FTP，怎不能用
<allan_> i need help, plz
<allan_> anybody here ??
<little> ddddddddddd
<little> help
<little> anyone here ?
<little> hello , anybody 
<little> anybody here ??
<eternnoir> Hi
#ubuntu-tw 2014-03-30
<kuanyui> find  . -name "pattern" -ls的輸出結果中如果有中文檔名，會變成一堆亂碼，像是\343\201\250\343\202\211\343\203...的東西，但不加-ls就沒問題，這有沒有辦法解決？
<kuanyui> 有大神解答了： find . -iname "pattern" -print0 | xargs -0 ls -ald
#ubuntu-tw 2015-03-23
<tsitsiklis> 哈囉
<XDS2010_> silly question does anyone here speak chineese ?
<XDS2010_> chinese*
<happyaron> zerng07: ping
<happyaron> zerng07: 是所有zh_*用户都会更换
<zerng07> 嗯，有看到 launchpad 上的 bug report 了～
<zerng07> 感恩！
#ubuntu-tw 2015-03-24
<FindZ> HI 早安！GoodDay！
#ubuntu-tw 2016-03-29
<RJHsiao> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAtConferences 打算5/7在台北辦 Release Party，能出席的話出個聲？
#ubuntu-tw 2017-03-30
<ahxian> join
<ahxian> exit
#ubuntu-tw 2018-03-30
<Lin-Buo-Ren> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/intel-microcode/+bug/1759920
<velope> .-.            .-.
<velope> /   \          /   \
<velope> |   _ \        / _   |
<velope> ;  | \ \      / / |  ;
<velope> \  \ \ \_.._/ / /  /
<velope> '. '.;'    ';,' .'
<velope> './ _    _ \.'
<velope> .'  a __ a  '.
<velope> '--./ _,   \/   ,_ \.--'
<velope> ----|   \   /\   /   |----
<velope> .--'\   '-'  '-'    /'--.
<velope> _>.__  -- _.-  `;
<velope> .' _     __/     _/
<velope> /    '.,:".-\    /:,
<velope> |      \.'   `""`'.\\
<velope> '-,.__/  _   .-.  ;|_
<velope> /` `|| _/ `\/_  \_|| `\
<velope> |    ||/ \-./` \ / ||   |
<velope> \   ||__/__|___|__||  /
<velope> \_ |_Happy Easter_| /
<velope> jgs .'  \ =  _= _ = _= /`\
<velope> /     `-;----=--;--'   \
<velope> \    _.-'        '.    /
<velope> `""`              `""`
#ubuntu-tw 2018-03-31
<fishtw_> .................
